# Russia 13-14.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 9, 2008)

FK Moskva v Spartak Moscow

13/09/2008 11:00 BST
  3.30 2.90 2.20 All Bets (13) 
Terek Grozny (N) v Zenit Petersburg (N)

13/09/2008 13:30 BST
  5.50 3.60 1.55 All Bets (13) 
Saturn Ramenskoye v Tomsk

13/09/2008 14:30 BST
  1.65 3.10 5.75 All Bets (13) 
Krylya Sovetov Samara v Khimki

14/09/2008 12:00 BST
  1.444 3.60 7.50 All Bets (13) 
Rubin Kazan v Dinamo Moscow

14/09/2008 13:00 BST
  1.80 3.00 4.75 All Bets (13) 
Shinnik Jaroslavi v Amkar

14/09/2008 14:30 BST
  3.10 2.75 2.40 All Bets (13) 
CSKA Moscow v Luch Energiya V.

14/09/2008 17:00 BST
  1.222 5.25 11.00 All Bets (13) 
Spartak Nalchik v Lok. Moscow

14/09/2008 17:00 BST
  2.80 2.80 2.60 All Bets (13)


----------

